# ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB...



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

This would be on a counterflow 8v with stock or slightly higher than stock 10:1 compression ratio. a 270-ish cam (for a while itll just be the G-grind though). dual outlet mani going to 2.25 or 2.5" exhaust, on megasquirt.
The car will be daily driven.
would there really be a huge difference in power/ throtle response with ITBs vs a big plenum with a big TB? Runner length between the 2 will be almost exactly the same (yes even with the ITBs, because of fitment with the counterflow)
itl be much easier and cheaper to fab the Big plenum short runner, and if I ever decided to go ina different direction and lowe compression, and go turbo, it would be much easier also.
whatchall think?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (Justin517)*

i think youd have a hard time fitting a plenum back there big enough to bolt the mustang TB to anyhow. would be interesting to see though


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_i think youd have a hard time fitting a plenum back there big enough to bolt the mustang TB to anyhow. would be interesting to see though

well its not going to be straight back with a plenum itll still have the 90 degree turn-up. not really a short-runner, but a bit shorter maybe, also a straight shot when using the diesel manifold runners.
and the plenum wouldnt be MASSIVE just a bit larger than stock. the 'stang TB isnt all that much bigger either, people use adapter plates and put them on Digi manifolds, so that shoudlnt be much of an issue.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (Justin517)*

Get an intake manifold from a 2E engine, and work that.
Mounting and engine bay fitment should be damn close, and the TB flange will allow you to run a single throttle plate type of TB with out a goofy adapter.
I think the Wizard actually had one of these a while back...


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (billyVR6)*

what did the 2E come in? I am not familiar with that engine code.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (Justin517)*

It's a European 8v engine, basically an ABA with a counterflow head.
I've seen a few different versions of that engines intake manifold, one of them looks pretty decent.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (billyVR6)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Golf-3-P...wItem
Not sure if all of the 236mm counterflow engines had the tall/oval intake ports though, could be worked around by using a US spec flange.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (billyVR6)*


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_

















thats pretty much what im talking about.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ITB vs short runner w/ big plenum and 'stang TB... (ValveCoverGasket)*

If you do a mustang throttle body on any type of manifold, make sure that the butterfly opens laterally, not vertically. I can get into why but it's not a short answer. Only dimensional restraints are with the hood, at least with a aba block, it will clear the hood at it's stock alignment if you run an 1.8L block.
What I'm running on my coupe Wraith04 originally built the adapter, i need to make another or modify this one...
































...I think i'm going to try going ITB's now though.


----------

